# some summer bee pics "life of a bee"



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

My first day in the hive I'm on the left in the bottom of that cell







Heres my mommy







Lifes rough in my hive, this chap next to me had mites. My sisters tossed this guy from the hive. 







If that don't beat all lost a sister last week to this guy







But I'm not complaining summer in the hive has some rewards 







Over ripe watermelon better than dandelion or clover but we don't get it often.
I'm getting old now hope to make it to see this aster stuff that's being rumored...


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice pics!... May I ask what type of camera you are using?


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

andriod htc cell phone it handles honey well... smile and is usually with me so take lotsa pictures and delete those that have poor light or moving targets


----------

